# Southern California is difficult



## Gumboy-iguana (Jan 31, 2021)

me did some research on anthropomorphic conventions and meetups near me. Me sent a request on meetup.com, but no reply ever given to me from meetup. Me based in southern California area. During this covid-19 time extremely difficult to meet; before covid-19 there are barriers for me to meet others. me seeking a cute twink boy or even a girl 4 friendship either non-sexual or sexual. Me has a shy bashful personality however


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Feb 14, 2021)

Keep seeking events out, and good luck!


----------



## SolDirix (Mar 1, 2021)

Funny enough, SoCal is where there is the largest density of furry conventions and meetups. It's been on the decline over the last decade because of the California exodus, but its not too hard to find something. I would wait until Covid blows over before heading out to events.


----------



## Telnac (Mar 6, 2021)

I'm in Southern California myself and I haven't attended a con or a furmeet here in years. When Covid dies down in hoping that'll change


----------



## TurboPunk (Mar 7, 2021)

Where in Southern California are you at? I’m in the IE, and in a couple of Telegram groups. It’s a cool way to stay in touch with other locals during the pandemic.


----------



## zandelux (Apr 24, 2021)

Has anyone been to the Prancing Skilltaire? I only learned about it during the lockdown, but I can't wait for it to start up again after things return to normal.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (May 23, 2021)

Yeah I'm leaving here real soon, I know lots of other furs who are either gone already or itching to move to anotehr state


----------



## Nexus Cabler (May 25, 2021)

I hope things get better for you soon.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 25, 2021)

Bruh. It's California.


----------



## Lexiand (May 26, 2021)

I'm waiting for a contention like minecon or a furcon to happen in my town.
The last con that happened here was twitchcon.


----------

